# Oh westboro



## WestWindHowling (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh Westboro you bastards never cease to make me lol.

My personal favorite has to be Ever Burn :3

http://www.godhatesfags.com/audio/index.html?tab=parodies


----------



## Branch (Nov 8, 2010)

heh. these never get old. silly bigots.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2010)

Makes me want to dress myself up as a super flamingly gay unicorn and just hug one of them then say "I have super airborne aids."


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope you realize the site AND forums are fake.


----------



## LLiz (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7iXbWsO4ik

If you want to skip the introduction go 2:06 in to the movie for the good stuff


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 18, 2010)

If you want to see what these bastards do for real...

http://twitvid.com/DWTBA 

Is it just me or is a pair of fundamentalist cuckoos trampling over the US flag a perfect analogy for the state of the country?


----------



## Funari (Nov 18, 2010)

Augh. Westboro. Before moving, I was born and raised in the very town they come from. I had to see them and their dumb signs all the time even before the military funeral protesting started.

I've even talked to a guy at my high school that attended the church. Didn't know it at first, but boy, did he make it known he was a member. He flipped out instantly the moment I even just said "The Phelpses" (I was talking about the main family only) and went on a major rant about how it's the "Westboro Baptist Church" and that there are countries that have worse laws against homosexuals than they do (which had nothing to do with what I was talking about - I was just talking about something funny I found on the web about them).

Ah...good times... :V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 18, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Hope you realize the site AND forums are fake.


 Too bad it's not.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Hope you realize the site AND forums are fake.


 


AleutheWolf said:


> Too bad it's not.


 
He's thinking of Landover Baptist Church.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 19, 2010)

And as such one does wonder about whether Marx was right. Can some forms of religion exist solely to act as an opiate for the masses?

But seriously. They need to be stupid and try to protest comic con or something again and watch the hordes come after them. Blizzcon would be more epic imo.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 19, 2010)

It's amazing that nobody in the Phelps family has gotten as much a bruise on their body in the middle of their campaigns. I imagine somebody must have gotten one of them hospitalized by now.

I mean, seriously, you can only let assholes like these get away with it for so long. I'm not Mr. "Violence is the answer", but WBC must have set off somebody's temper by now.


----------

